# you tube videos



## sofaraway (Feb 24, 2009)

Just thought we could post our favourite diabetes related youtube vids here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdF54FZu17I - diabetes rap

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDATgiMwRNA - another funny song

please add yours


----------



## Northerner (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting those Nikki, being a bit of an old fogey it never occurred  to me to look on youtube for stuff like this! Particularly liked the 'Type 1 Mom' vid - it's sooo much easier looking after yourself as an adult than having to worry about someone else! Done with great humour


----------



## aymes (Feb 25, 2009)

I came across the 'diabetic rap' one the other day, very funny!


----------

